# AREQUIPA Nocturna



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola a todos aqui les dejo algunas de las fotos que pude tomar esta noche con luna llena en Arequipa, espero que sea de su gusto.

Las fotos las tome desde algunos edificios no muy altos de la ciudad muy cerca al centro y se pueden ver incluso las siluetas de los volcanes gracias a la Luna llena y sobretodo la que mas me gusta son las del centro de la ciudad y además las de la villa medica las fotos las tome en en orden asi que imaginen que doy una vuelta de 360 en el mismo lugar

hay algunas zonas que no sales por la geografia que tiene Arequipa y las colinas de la ciudad las oculta-. Ya traere mas fotos desde otros lugares




































































































Nos vemos amigos


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Buenas tomas!!! Las fotos no te salieron borrosas, chocala!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Buenas fotos, se ve algo de las torres de la villa medica....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Asi es tuve que improvisar un tripode para que no salieran movidas tome como unas 50 fotos y estas fueron las seleccionadas pondre despues nuevas fotos de otras zonas de la ciiudad


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Asi es tuve que improvisar un tripode para que no salieran movidas tome como unas 50 fotos y estas fueron las seleccionadas pondre despues nuevas fotos de otras zonas de la ciiudad


Ta bien Chocaviento, muy bien, buenas fotos y que mejor que sigas manteniendo asi los foros.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que chevre las fotos ! No habia muchas fotos de AQP de nohe , muy buen trabajo !


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

me gustó, fue una noche fría o calida?  es linda arequipa


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Gracias por el aporte. *


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buena trenza de Arequipa de noche, algo nuevo y nunca visto antes en el foro, felicidades.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

*Algunas otras tomas nocturanas del estadio y otras zonas*

Hola aqui otras tomas que hice.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Ke grande es Arequipa, Buena iniciativa Chocaviento felicitaciones, las tomaste desde el multifamiliar por sedapar , Se nota 3 torres de la Villa Medica, los Edificios del Centro y el Estadio Monumental .. Falto un poco el Skyline de Cayma Finaciera pero era imposible por la distancia.. Sigue Adelante con las fotos


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindas tomas, como siempre se ve bien la bella Arequipa.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lindo thread .


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Q bakan!!! la verdad .. m imagino .. con truenos y relampagos ... sería Bravaxo .. xq ya se ven un poco los volcanes .... jeje ... salu2 !!!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUE BUENAS FOTOS HAS TOMADO, Y DE NOCHE. A MÍ ME SALEN DE TERROR, NO ME SALEN BIEN LAS FOTOS DE PAISAJES EN LA NOCHE, ESO SÍ, LAS FOTOS DENTRO DE UN LOCAL, UNA CASA...SI ME SALEN REGULAR.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Chocaviento, bienvenida/o al foro! Qué buenas fotos nocturnas, definitivamente que la cosa es tener la cámara fija en algo, a puro pulso no sale nada...

Gracias por las fotos y el aporte.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Lindas tomas, me gusto esta por las rayas casi rectas de luz que se ven al fondo:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos chocaviento deberas felicitaciones tu vives en esos depas cerca a la venezuela nop?¿


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Gracias por las fotos Luz! ya me enteré quién es tu hermano!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Seria interesante sacar fotos de noche desde el mIrador de Sachaca no?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ahh ! Estan interesantes estas últimas fotos, bien ahí. Sigue mostrándonos mas...

Parece ciudad en playa !


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Ahh ! Estan interesantes estas últimas fotos, bien ahí. Sigue mostrándonos mas...
> 
> Parece ciudad en playa !


Si este fin de semana salgo en carabana y traeré mas de una sorpresa :banana: esperen las nuevas fotos


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Bravasas tus fotos!! La fabrica de Yura a lo lejos parece un ciudad de rascacielos pasar por ahi es muy interesante, estare atento a esas sorpresas jaja


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> Bravasas tus fotos!! La fabrica de Yura a lo lejos parece un ciudad de rascacielos pasar por ahi es muy interesante, estare atento a esas sorpresas jaja


Gracias por los alagos, ya traere mas fotos pero de otro punto de la ciudad.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Pnte las fotitos de las luces del Vea :lol:, no pudiste sacar fotos a todos los fuegos artificiales de hoy??duro como 45 minutos...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Fotos de Arequipa con las luces del Plaza vea Arequipa de fondo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Buena las fotos Chocaviento, eso merece un:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

chocaviento habia llovido en arequipa??? o se salio algun desague, lindas tus fotos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> chocaviento habia llovido en arequipa??? o se salio algun desague, lindas tus fotos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No se salio ningun desagüe más arriba de donde tome las fotos hay un parque y el parque lo estaban regando y además estaban limpiando las calles de noche... 

Donde vives las limpian las calles con agua y carritos con escobillas?


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

buenas tomas nocturnas .... las luces de Plaza Vea se vieron desde cualquier punto de la ciudad ... muchos no sabian que era y pensaban que eran ovnis ...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> buenas tomas nocturnas .... las luces de Plaza Vea se vieron desde cualquier punto de la ciudad ... muchos no sabian que era y pensaban que eran ovnis ...


Asi es se veian las luces desde cualquier punto de la ciudad, pero este es solo el inicio


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jaja, esas luces pusieron para atraer a las personas como polillas.. :lol::lol:


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

:applause:
buenas fotos! tambien se pueden tomar fotos de otros lugares de Arequipa pero de noche? o solo vistas panoramicas? 

un buen lugar para tomar fotos seria donde antes le decian "pueblo joven" independencia creo k ahora se llama Urb. Independencia o en la parte de Graficos como es una zona alta cuando esta anocheciendo es una vista genial y en la noche tambien... claro que no entra toda la ciudad en un solo plano pero si se puede escoger .. hasta se mira el aeropuerto..  !!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

cinthyab_val said:


> :applause:
> buenas fotos! tambien se pueden tomar fotos de otros lugares de Arequipa pero de noche? o solo vistas panoramicas?
> 
> un buen lugar para tomar fotos seria donde antes le decian "pueblo joven" independencia creo k ahora se llama Urb. Independencia o en la parte de Graficos como es una zona alta cuando esta anocheciendo es una vista genial y en la noche tambien... claro que no entra toda la ciudad en un solo plano pero si se puede escoger .. hasta se mira el aeropuerto..  !!



Asi es podrias aportar tu tambien con nuevas fotitos como no  ayudame a hacer este tema más interesante y para mostrar a todos nuestros amigos foristas nuestra ciudad,


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

Les prometo que desde el 9 de enero tomare muchisimas fotos!! es que ahora estoy full con un proyecto pero para el 9 de enero lo termino.. y ademas llegara mi hermana que vive en Brasil llegara despues de mucho tiempo.. siempre le paso las paginas de los foros referentes a Arequipa y me dice que hemos progresado mucho desde la ultima vez que vino.. e iremos a visitar muchos lugares  .
pero me tendran que enseñar a colgar las fotos aqui por que no se hno:
bueno saludos y buenas noches:lol:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

cinthyab_val said:


> Les prometo que desde el 9 de enero tomare muchisimas fotos!! es que ahora estoy full con un proyecto pero para el 9 de enero lo termino..


Cinthyab_val seran muy bienvenidas tus fotos ....


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Creo que Cinthia se olvido de las fotos jijiji:lol: de todos modos seguimos esperando


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

qué buen thread chocaviento, no lo había visto lo q me estaba perdiendo!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lucuma said:


> qué buen thread chocaviento, no lo había visto lo q me estaba perdiendo!!


Y aqui voy a poner mas fotos de otras partes de la ciudad de noche que tome hoy cuando estuve en Yumina


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy muy buenas fotos luz, de hecho q te estas haciendo un trabajaso felicidades!! y espero una prox entrega jejeje


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Increible amanacer!!!!!!

Ya no llueve desde el sabado ... pero seguro en febrero volvera a llover


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*AQP de noche*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Chocavento por favor arreglar las primeras fotos que ya no aparecen.

Gracias y bello trhead!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Chocavento por favor arreglar las primeras fotos que ya no aparecen.
> 
> Gracias y bello trhead!


Si se veran Vane es solo que el servidor esta en mantenimiento


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bonitas las fotos de La Compañia y La Catedral....


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Una hermosa noche Arequipeña*


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

asu que iluminación.:cheers::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Estas fotos de la catedral iluminada son de la navidad que acaba de pasar


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Solo se ven las dos primeras fotos q posteas helbert hno: haber si alguien se anima a tomar fotos dentro del club arequipa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

El Club Arequipa es elegantisimo, pertenece a la crema de la ciudad, ojala alguien pueda ir, alli es dificil


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

^^ la crema :lol::lol::lol: sera...

Es elgante y todo pero muchos de sus socios se retiraron hace ya algunos años y ahora no esta con una buena economia, aunque aun se sige manteniendose


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

tacall said:


> Solo se ven las dos primeras fotos q posteas helbert hno: haber si alguien se anima a tomar fotos dentro del club arequipa


Ahora puedes ver todas las fotos???


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

tacall said:


> Es elgante y todo pero muchos de sus socios se retiraron hace ya algunos años y ahora no esta con una buena economia, aunque aun se sige manteniendose


ya no existen ese tipo de empresarios que les gusta ese tipo de lujos, ademas los nuevos empresarios y millonarios de AQP se divierten de otras formas, no yendo a reuniones aburridas con sus colegas millonarios.

lo que mas se ve es que pasan el tiempo libre en casonas alejadas de la ciudad

ese club deberia cambiar su manera de pensar


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ojala con la nueva restauracion del Centro de la ciudad todo se vea asi de lindo, ser muy bonito caminar por el centro 

yupi!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Ahora ya se ven todas menos la ultima chvr la foto de la compañia iluminada y la catedral cuando tuvo esa iluminacion??


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

tacall said:


> Ahora ya se ven todas menos la ultima chvr la foto de la compañia iluminada y la catedral cuando tuvo esa iluminacion??


La tuvo para esta navidad


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Plop jejeje es q no pasaba x alli en las noches


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me encantaron las luces de noche de la Catedral


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*AQP por las noches*


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Me gusto las fotos.... especialmente la del mirador de Yanahuara...


----------

